
How I saved $10. Well, actually $100. And decided to launch a startup in Travel - plashchynski
https://blog.aviasecret.com/how-i-saved-100-well-actually-100-aec715d3c0eb
======
gwapnitsky
I'm tired of how the travel industry uses all their tricks to make consumers
pay more. It's about time consumers use all the hacks they can to take back
their travel money.

